

Ask HN: What is ridddlr.com? - Estragon
http://ridddlr.com/

======
reitzensteinm
It would be funny if they made a few more subtle changes, like a
search/replace HN for riddlr. Then the top story would be "Ask Riddlr: What is
Riddlr?"

Or even do it both ways. "Ask Riddlr: What is HN?". It would be like some
weird parallel universe.

------
zyb09
I'd guess some guys custom HN Mod, so he can easily see what he has read and
what not. Maybe it has more features for him when he's logged in, like saving
etc. Also it's pink.

~~~
gorm
Whats wrong with browser history?

~~~
DrJokepu
I regularly read HN on three different computers; on my work desktop, on my
home desktop and on my Android phone. These devices do not share browser
history unfortunately.

------
ElbertF
Oh that. That's just Fred.

------
faramarz
_"Sorry. It appears that hacker news is blocking our server's IP. ridddlr news
is down until further notice. Thank you for your patience."_

Ha!

------
albertzeyer
Maybe its for having it indexed by search engines. (I think HN disallows
indexing of their site.)

~~~
dchest
No <http://news.ycombinator.com/robots.txt>

~~~
albertzeyer
Ah, I didn't read that update: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1194421>

